# Amboyna Long Clickers



## Bean_counter (Jul 5, 2013)

Here are 2 long clickers that will complete the trade I have with Marcus. Marcus provided the Amboyna Burl which is wrapped around Black titanium hardware. C&C welcome

Pen 1
[attachment=27213]

Pen 2
[attachment=27214]


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 5, 2013)

Beautiful, very nice, great trade.


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 5, 2013)

Good looking stuff


----------



## Sprung (Jul 5, 2013)

Great looking pens! That Amboyna is some beautiful stuff.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 5, 2013)

Those are sweet Bean!!! I think thats my favorite kit that Ive never turned, lol. I have several but I havnt had time to get to them yet. Actually been meaning to make one in two tone amboyna for my own personal use. Got any tips on drilling? I have a 3/8" bit but its not a long flute bit. Should I buy the long bit or can it be done with a standard bit?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey Bass, I went to the hardware store and bought a 3/8 bit that was long. I don't think a standard one would work bc you would bottom out before you reached the bottom. I then took it really slow by drilling 1/2" at a time, then backing out, letting the bit cool and the blank. I didn't want to crack or break Marcus' wood. To tell you the truth this kit was a blast to turn and the hardest part was drilling it out. i would def make one of these for me, actually I will be but with a Johnny Cash stamp blank I had made for myself :). Hope that helps


----------



## ChrisN (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice pens! The wood looks awesome on those pens! That kit is my favorite clicker pen so far.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 5, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Hey Bass, I went to the hardware store and bought a 3/8 bit that was long. I don't think a standard one would work bc you would bottom out before you reached the bottom. I then took it really slow by drilling 1/2" at a time, then backing out, letting the bit cool and the blank. I didn't want to crack or break Marcus' wood. To tell you the truth this kit was a blast to turn and the hardest part was drilling it out. i would def make one of these for me, actually I will be but with a Johnny Cash stamp blank I had made for myself :). Hope that helps



Thanks, Ill pick up a longer bit when I get to them.


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 6, 2013)

Amboyna is a great timber to turn and finish.
Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 8, 2013)

Marcus glad y'all like them! Def a fun trade and enjoyin my blanks


----------



## arkie (Jul 8, 2013)

BassBlaster said:


> Those are sweet Bean!!! I think thats my favorite kit that Ive never turned, lol. I have several but I havnt had time to get to them yet. Actually been meaning to make one in two tone amboyna for my own personal use. Got any tips on drilling? I have a 3/8" bit but its not a long flute bit. Should I buy the long bit or can it be done with a standard bit?



Buy the long bit. It doesn't cost that much and you can use it to drill shorter holes too. :teethlaugh:


----------

